# Ag Society... Hunger A Matter Of Willpower?



## MA-Caver (Apr 13, 2011)

Good article about diet, exercise and why people are still struggling with weight-loss. 
I liked the first paragraph (underline/italics are mine)... 


> How many times do you hear people say, I just need more willpower so I  can lose weight, or I cant stop eating? I hear people say things  like this quite often. The other day someone said the_ reason our culture  has such a health epidemic is because we have problems with self  control_.
> http://agriculturesociety.com/politics-and-food/is-hunger-really-a-matter-of-willpower/



I always have one word for someone who says they want to lose weight... "run." They nod in agreement and sigh and go right back to finishing that double quarter-pounder with cheese and fries. 

True more exercise will make for a bigger appetite... it is of course WHAT you eat to curb that hunger or satisfy that hunger is what makes the difference. Running 2 miles and doing 50 reps on a machine of sorts and then binging out on some a ice-cream sundae later the next day isn't going to cut it.  

Self control... what a concept.


----------

